# 08 Rabbit > GIAC, VF Intake, AWE Exhaust



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

2nd Post! w00t
So, I'm going up to AWE tomorrow in Willow Grove. I have a 2008 Rabbit and I'm getting their exhaust, the GIAC software upgrade, and the VF Intake. They're telling me its gonna be ~4 hrs of labor, 2-2.5 for the exhaust, 1 for the intake, and .5 for the software. Now, I usually do my own stuff, but no access to a lift means I won't be attempting the exhaust install, and I figure while its there, I'll let them do it all. But, 2 hours for an exhaust? Seems a bit high. Perhaps, there's a price to pay for good work; not really worried too much about it since I've heard good stuff about them, but I was just wondering. 
I'll post pics and a video later this week. Can't wait to drive the new jackrabbit.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 08 Rabbit > GIAC, VF Intake, AWE Exhaust (JPatt)*

I approve.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: 08 Rabbit > GIAC, VF Intake, AWE Exhaust (subwoffers)*

2 hours seems reasonable for an entire exhaust...although when I had mine done it was a custom job so the had to hand-bend the piping. If the piping is already premade (it is correct?) than that seems like quite an overshoot...


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

does GIAC make software for the 08's yet?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (spyderracer393)*

Nay


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

They have to pull your ecu code and send it to GIAC to have a couple of lines tweaked. But short answer, yes the software is available for the 08s


----------



## svtf2rabbit (Sep 26, 2007)

More important than anything else, will you be putting your car on their dyno?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

um..sorry but 2hrs to install an exhaust? if it was custom sure..but if its a bolt on cat back then it shouldnt take more then 30mins


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe I won't fuss about the overcharging for the exhaust install if they throw it on the dyno....
I avoid confrontation way too much


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (JPatt)*

on your way up you'll drive right by my houe in MD... we can do a test on the 07 and 08 cars!!!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 08 Rabbit > GIAC, VF Intake, AWE Exhaust (JPatt)*

2 and half hours for exhaust?!?!







It took 30 min for me to install my, using two jackstands


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

So, everything went great today...car sounds AMAZING





















. However, I ended up wasting a couple of hours waiting for the software to be sent back to AWE from GIAC, but no dice. I emailed them...they said they were still looking for a test car, but that it should be out real soon. I don't think AWE knew that it still hadn't been released. So after uploading my ECU info, and waiting, I was told I'd have to wait. Kind of aggravating, but I still left with a new VF intake and AWE Exhaust. I can't wait to complete the package with the software upgrade. 
While things didn't work out perfectly, AWE Customer service was amazing, their shop is setup with plenty of things to keep you busy, but best of all, their exhaust sounds insane>> not in the







way, but in the







way


----------



## applefish922 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 08 Rabbit > GIAC, VF Intake, AWE Exhaust (JPatt)*

so AWE exhaust won't fit on jetta right?
is there any exhaust will gain couple hp and fit on 2.5 jetta?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 08 Rabbit > GIAC, VF Intake, AWE Exhaust (applefish922)*


_Quote, originally posted by *applefish922* »_so AWE exhaust won't fit on jetta right?
is there any exhaust will gain couple hp and fit on 2.5 jetta?

ghl has been working on one... might want to call them and see ifthey are doen with it yet


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Were you on the PA turnpike the other morning? Eastbound? I saw a Black Rabbit 2 dr, no DRLs in the slow lane. I don't recall if it had goals or what plate it had.


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

Yeah, although to be honest I don't recall if I was going east or west....just that I was going wherever my GPS told me







. But it was likely me as I don't have DRLs. Lucky for me, I didn't have to Vag-com it myself, The dealership just didn't do it when they got the car in.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (JPatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPatt* »_Yeah, although to be honest I don't recall if I was going east or west....just that I was going wherever my GPS told me







. But it was likely me as I don't have DRLs. Lucky for me, I didn't have to Vag-com it myself, The dealership just didn't do it when they got the car in.

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lucky for you traffic was light that day!


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_um..sorry but 2hrs to install an exhaust? if it was custom sure..but if its a bolt on cat back then it shouldnt take more then 30mins 

x2, your getting raped.


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

They ended up charging me 1.5 for the exhaust install. Also, they cut my stock exhaust into smaller pieces so that I could transport it home. 

Bad news: threw a CEL....
codes as follows: 
000275 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) : Signal Too High
P0113 - Lower limit exceeded - Intermittent
000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean
P0171 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL On
I'm not really sure how I feel. I pay professionals to install this on my new car so I didn't have to worry about this kind of thing








John at AWE says they have an idea of why it happened, although, I didn't get a chance to discuss it today. I'll be calling tomorrow and stopping by Induktion


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (JPatt)*

Hi Jonathan,
I wanted to follow up with a quick email to discuss how things went today at Induktion. Please contact me tomorrow or send me an email so we can discuss.
Regards, 
Ralph Walker 
General Manager 
A.W.E. Tuning 
215-658-1670
[email protected]


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

So, the CEL was taken care of...there was a problem with the wiring. When I pulled back the electrical tape to take a look let's just say the connections weren't all that secure (Twisted??????? How about some solder?), and it's no wonder the CEL ocurred. 
So I didn't have to take the car all the way back up to PA, I went to Induktion in Hanover. Let's just say, that they are definitely in the Top 3 of customer service I have ever experienced. And the funny thing is, I'm not even a customer of theirs yet. They spent close to two hours trying to reconcile the problem, a portion of which was spent looking for the ever-elusive wiring diagram for the '08s. All of this work and It wasn't even their problem. Seriously, the best. Didn't charge me a dime.







Which BTW, I would have had no trouble paying.







I would have just had to demand the money back from AWE that I spent to have the intake installed in the first place.
Someone should have told me that Induktion isn't only great with cars but also quite skilled at the janitorial arts










_Modified by JPatt at 4:07 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

um ok did i miss it or have you not said anyhting about how it drives....?


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

HAHA...unfortunately, I can't tell you how each is individually (exhaust/intake), but I can say that the car pulls much better. It's not faster off the line but it pulls harder and a tad longer. The exhaust sounds phenomenal, and the intake really sounds great when I hit it at higher speeds. Initially, the exhaust overpowers the intake, but as you get up to about 4500, a large part is the sound of the intake. I can definitely feel the difference having both on; especially through 2nd and 3rd gear. As soon as I get the GIAC software, i'll try to dyno it. Seriously though, if anyone is contemplating it: GET IT..the intake and exhaust, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (JPatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPatt* »_So, the CEL was taken care of...there was a problem with the wiring. When I pulled back the electrical tape to take a look let's just say the connections weren't all that secure (Twisted??????? How about some solder?), and it's no wonder the CEL ocurred. 


i had the same CEL. when they installed it, or if u messed with the stock box before, the mafs wires got stretched a bit too far (there isnt much slack and they are flimsy to say the least) so they just break and dont send a signal to the ecu about the air going through anymore...hence, CEL. not to mention less performance and crappy gas mileage.


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

if you get a chance a video would be sickkk !!! I am contemplating an exhaust on mine, even tho I heard the awe exhaust on the website Id love to here it with the vf intake !!


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

I really like AWE, but seeing how you're close to Inuktion why didn't you go there in the first place? They are a GIAC/VF dealer right? Then you could have just bought the exhaust from AWE and had it shipped to Induktion. I hear nothing but good things about their shop.


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

I saw their exhaust on their website and called them. They told me they could install it and they were only 2ish hours away, so I went up there. It never really crossed my mind to go to induktion until after I had put a deposit down on the exhaust, so I went. And now that I'm waiting for the GIAC software to come out for the 08, i'll definitely be going to Induktion when it does.


----------



## Hampster34 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am getting this setup next month I already have my VF intake and loving it. Next comes the AWE exhaust. I was gonna get it next week but Rabbit Payment+ Two chicks hunched over their wheels going 30 in a 40







and blocking both lanes but staggered with 3 rabbit lengths between em so there was passing room+ one of Portlands finest







means I have to wait a couple paychecks,


_Modified by Hampster34 at 9:52 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Hampster34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hampster34* »_... but Rabbit Payment+ Two chicks hunched over their wheels going 30 in a 40







and blocking both lanes but staggered with 3 rabbit lengths between em so there was passing room+ one of Portlands finest







means I have to wait a couple paychecks,


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

yeah...I just assumed he was tired


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

good to hear, I have both exhaust(neuspeed) and intake (Carobonio) and I'm waiting for some more software to come out to get some variety. PLus the closest GIAC dealer is atleast an hour away and i don't have that much time to go get it done, but i have an APR and revo dealer about 30 min away.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: AWE TUNING*

I want to apologize to JPATT for the inconvenience this situation has caused him. Unfortunately this was the first time we installed the this intake and underestimated the stress put on the MAF wiring extension. Our service team takes pride in the work that they perform on your vehicles. Customer service is our top priority and this situation was addressed with the people involved to avoid this from occurring again.
Our goal at AWE Tuning is to provide our customers with innovative products and exceptional service. The team at AWE Tuning is dedicated to meeting your performance needs wherever you are located. We have a number of dealers, such as Induktion Motorsports, around the country to carry our products and honor our full warranty. Induktion has been chosen to be one of our dealers due to their professionalism, knowledge, and customer service. I also want to thank Induktion for resolving this situation.
If you need to reach me, please feel free to email or call me at the information listed below. 
Regards, 
Ralph Walker 
General Manager 
A.W.E. Tuning 
215-658-1670 
http://www.awe-tuning.com


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (JPatt)*

Make sure you post up those dyno numbers for the 08 with the chip.
Did Giac say when it would be availible for the 08?


----------



## MKVRULES! (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

i got an 07 Rabbit, i got the Greddy Exhaust and the Carbonio Intake, im getting my Giac Software installed tomorrow for $395+$37+Tax, i cant wait the guy said they will find a place to dyno it for me but he said with all the Mods+the Giac Software im gonna have well over 170HP, Cant Wait! 4Induction is probably one of the best shops to visit for your VW/Audi needs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

nothing for nothing the awe exhaust takes 45 min to install


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif vf intake, we shouldnt have to untangle and mess with wires to install a intake


----------

